# 99 powerstroke leaking fuel at overflow



## cutcrew (Nov 30, 2006)

99 f250 SD w/ 7.3 137000 miles.
First really cold weather of the season today. Plugged in. Move key to run position and no glow plug indicator light on dash?? ! Will not start.
Is leaking fuel from overflow tube (?) on passenger side,front of motor.
Have recently noted what sounds like a relay clicking when starting.

Are any of these things related?

Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like you have big problems....mine started not plugged in....tonight it will be though! I would check the GPR (glow plug relay). I replaced mine and the glow plugs last fall for peace of mind. Roughly 160,000 ticks on the clock. GPR's go bad and I think the light is triggered off that. Another thing is to make sure you have 2 good batteries. Not enough voltage I have found they will do funny things. If it does not crank fast enough it will not inject fuel. Next time you change your oil put in synthetic or I just run a 10w30. Right now I still have 15w40 in her. As far as leaking fuel I got nothing. If I remember the fuel pump is up there where your leak is coming from.....Its been a while since I've popped the hood. Oh and if you don't know try to go to an International dealer to get parts for the engine...they are cheaper then buying them at Ford. There is also a diesel place in Burnsville that I got my stuff at.


----------



## cutcrew (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips BDB. I am just down the road from you.
I know what you mean as far as popping the hood. These babies just keep running!
Where have you found an International dealer in Twin Cities?


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

The fuel is coming from your fuel filter housing, and I assume is going down the drain tube, which usually splashes onto your front axle.

If this is what's happening check some of the following.

1. The yellow lever on the passenger side of the filter bowl sometimes gets hit, it is suppose to open to drain out the fuel during filter change, if it was recently changed perhaps it did not get closed all the way.

2. Sometimes junk in the bottom of the filter bowl will not allow the valve to close all the way, with the vehicle off completely drain filter bowl (about 20 ounces) may want to use a bucket or it will go all over. Close the valve, turn your key on and let the bowl refill, if it still leaks that is not the problem, if no leak after bowl fills (about 1-2 minutes) start the truck.

3. another thing that is happening to the 7.3 is the new diesel for the 2007 trucks are hitting the market and is higher in sulfer per fed regulations, have been hearing of some o-rings in the filter valve being damaged after using the new diesel. if you are mechanically inclined one could change the orings in the valve by getting replacements at your ford dealer where they are very expensive for rubber o-rings, some people are getting them through other sources.

4. good website for any diesel engine problems, that has lots of useful information, and will even show you pictures of where the drain valve, filter bowl, o-rings are at is TheDieselStop.com. have solved many problems and locating parts there. 

Be careful, several engine fires have been the result of leaking fuel in this area.

Hope I have been of help, Good Luck !!!


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

I ran 100% home brew biodiesel this summer for a couple months and haven't had a problem with that O-ring. Bio is hard on rubber. But anything is possible especially now that it is cold and things shrink. I think I'll check my truck whe I get it in where its warm. For the glow plugs,GPR relay and I got the wire harness/valvecover gaske combo from this place in Burnsville, Diesel Components Inc. Otherwise there is an Astleford International in BV. It seems the common stuff at an International dealer is half the price of the stuff I've bought from them. Fuel,oil filters cam sensor. Another place that I do "diesel research" is the diesel garage. Learned enough to make my truck go fast.

BTW where "down the road" are you?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The tube described is the fuel/water drain tube. There is no overflow tube, it is common for grit or crud to damage the o-rings that seal the valve when you close it. The only fix is to replace the o-rings. Ford has the complete valve for $40+, or you can look up a hydraulic seal dealer and buy a pair of Viton o-rings size -202 or #90 depending on the Mfg. I got mine for $0.45 ea. I recommend Viton so any Bio diesel will not hurt them. The New ULSD fuel has lower not higher sulfur content and it is just fine for older trucks. The problem arises with the 2007 trucks using older non ULSD fuel. To remove the valve you need a Torx T-20 bit. Drain the fuel filter first to avoid spilling a lot of fuel into the valley, remove the four screws, replace the o-rings and install. 1/2 hour job.


----------



## cutcrew (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow. It does not get any better than you guys!

I only hope it warms up a bit so I can go after all these recommendations.

I am in Mendota Heights and would love to hear more about your bio source. Are you cooking it yourself or buying somewhere?


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

We make our Bio from veg oil. Our processor is at buddys house in Rosemount. We only make it in the summer. Warmer???? This isn't bad not below zero yet. We need the lakes to freeze!


----------

